# Carvewright for sale



## Iyami

I have a Carewright Model C for sale. Reason for selling is I don't use it like I thought I would.
It is in excellent condition. 132 hours of use since 2010. It has the rubber feed belts, edge router bits and carving bits. It weighs close to 100 pounds so not sure if it can be safely shipped.
$750


----------



## FatherHooligan

Was it too slow or just that it didn't fit your workflow?


----------



## Iyami

Didn't fit workflow


----------



## Willque

Do you still have the carvewright? I am new to lumber jocks and can't pm.


----------

